# First Time Autumn hunting Today...Mistakes!



## Penguin_Toes (6 September 2014)

Hello there

I went out this morning Autumn hunting for the first time.  I am keeping my friends horse fit while he is for sale as she is injured so I took him along on her suggestion, it was the horse's first time too so we were both newbies together.

He isn't the brightest, and I knew he would get a bit hyped up, but now I am back home I am thinking of all the silly things I did and worrying over them, a bit like after you've sat an exam I suppose.

I hacked to the meet and when I arrived I gave my cap to the secretary but then kept my distance circling in walk - should I have made it my business to say good morning to the masters etc?

Then I saw the field master, who I do know.  When he said hello to me I said 'hi' back - I know I should have said good morning as he is part of the staff! It just slipped out.

At the first covert my horse was very well behaved, but afterwards there was a bit of cantering on the road and then a sudden stop while everyone organized themselves and it just blew his mind, he was backing up, snatching the reins, yanking me down and I barged into quite a few people - I apologised and they were very nice, but still!

Then as the morning went on he was just getting stronger and stronger, I cut someone up at a gate (I just could not stop him) and at one point he walked backwards and his back legs stood on some crops, so I was told to watch out (quite rightly).

At the final covet he would not stand and kept threatening to rear, so I just called it a day and informed someone I was going - I thanked them but didn't say goodnight.

How much do these things matter?  Would people have been discussing the newbie at breakfast afterwards?  I really was enjoying it and found it fascinating until the horse started playing up.  In fact I was enjoying it so much I might take a hireling out when the full season starts up (I won't be taking my friends horse again, I know it will probably help and make him easier to sell, but I can't take the worry).

On the plus side he was good with the hounds!


----------



## L&M (6 September 2014)

We all had to start somewhere....!

Don't be put off - hunt ettiquette is a mine field and there are some that care, and some that don't. You did not disgrace yourself and if anyone says anything, at least you can say it was not your horse!

My first season was a blur of blunders and embarrassment, had a horse kick hounds, let go of a Masters horse, and generally made an arse of myself. Only 8 seasons on do I have a vague idea of what is going on, and am still learning now.

Grit your teeth and get looking for that hireling!


----------



## Penguin_Toes (7 September 2014)

L&M said:



			We all had to start somewhere....!

Don't be put off - hunt ettiquette is a mine field and there are some that care, and some that don't. You did not disgrace yourself and if anyone says anything, at least you can say it was not your horse!

My first season was a blur of blunders and embarrassment, had a horse kick hounds, let go of a Masters horse, and generally made an arse of myself. Only 8 seasons on do I have a vague idea of what is going on, and am still learning now.

Grit your teeth and get looking for that hireling!
		
Click to expand...

Oh thank you, that does make me feel better. I did all my research, I did know the drill, but it all just went out of the window with the horse plunging about!

It has a reputation for being quite a strict, traditional hunt, so I think I was a bit intimidated. Lots of bowler hats yesterday! Everyone looked amazing!


----------



## 10wardd (7 September 2014)

Don't worry I took my horse for his first time out hunting last week and it sounds as if you got off lightly compared to me!! hahah! (fell off twice XD)

The hunts always are pretty welcoming, supportive and understanding for those new to hunting so seriously don't worry (if you're looked down upon for doing what you did then personally I'd find another hunt to hunt with!). 

It's always very stressful so just chill and try to enjoy yourself!!


----------



## Penguin_Toes (8 September 2014)

10wardd said:



			Don't worry I took my horse for his first time out hunting last week and it sounds as if you got off lightly compared to me!! hahah! (fell off twice XD)

The hunts always are pretty welcoming, supportive and understanding for those new to hunting so seriously don't worry (if you're looked down upon for doing what you did then personally I'd find another hunt to hunt with!). 

It's always very stressful so just chill and try to enjoy yourself!! 

Click to expand...

Oh thank you, I'm feeling much more reassured now! I can't wait to give it another go!


----------



## frostyfingers (8 September 2014)

I think that as long as you make an effort - which you obviously did - to be polite, apologise when things go wrong, and leave at the right time, most people will be more than forgiving.  Horses are not machines, and you can't predict how they are going to behave all the time, it's how you deal with it that matters.  My first day out last season was a nightmare, horse was thoroughly over excited and pranced about like a prat all the time,  the point he reversed into a barbed wire fence was the point I decided to leave.  I apologised for him being such a prat, and for making them wait whilst we extricated ourselves from the wire and checked he was ok, and they were more than understanding.

In fact for the next few days, as he gradually improved, I was given a huge amount of encouragement and help.  By the end of the season he was fine - our first day cubbing last week however it was like starting all over again!


----------



## Penguin_Toes (8 September 2014)

frostyfingers said:



			I think that as long as you make an effort - which you obviously did - to be polite, apologise when things go wrong, and leave at the right time, most people will be more than forgiving.  Horses are not machines, and you can't predict how they are going to behave all the time, it's how you deal with it that matters.  My first day out last season was a nightmare, horse was thoroughly over excited and pranced about like a prat all the time,  the point he reversed into a barbed wire fence was the point I decided to leave.  I apologised for him being such a prat, and for making them wait whilst we extricated ourselves from the wire and checked he was ok, and they were more than understanding.

In fact for the next few days, as he gradually improved, I was given a huge amount of encouragement and help.  By the end of the season he was fine - our first day cubbing last week however it was like starting all over again!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I'm pleased you had a good time last year


----------



## PorkChop (8 September 2014)

Well firstly I hope you enjoyed it even though you were tested by your horse!

As long as you are polite, and apologise when necessary, then don't worry.  I feel for you, taking novice horses out hunting for their first season is exhausting!  My only advice is to avoid everyone else   Good morning and good night, but it sounds like you coped admirably


----------



## tootsietoo (10 September 2014)

Poor you, but glad you enjoyed it.  I think if you are genuinely interested in the hounds, people will cotton on to that and you will be very welcome.  Go out on foot a bit too, then you can watch properly and chat to people without stressing about your horse, and see what needs doing - they need helpful people who are in the right place when they're autumn hunting/hound training.


----------



## Penguin_Toes (10 September 2014)

tootsietoo said:



			Poor you, but glad you enjoyed it.  I think if you are genuinely interested in the hounds, people will cotton on to that and you will be very welcome.  Go out on foot a bit too, then you can watch properly and chat to people without stressing about your horse, and see what needs doing - they need helpful people who are in the right place when they're autumn hunting/hound training.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, I might just do that!


----------



## honetpot (10 September 2014)

Haven't been cubbing for years, I loved it I learn so much and its great meeting the foot followers. If you haven't seen this please watch, it will make every disaster you have so much smaller, and its funny.
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=613027282109776&set=vb.100002075282325&type=2&theater


----------

